# Help getting started



## chloe (May 2, 2013)

My 8 year old wants to start raising hens and selling the eggs. Where do we start?


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

(1)Determine if you live in an area that permits such.
(2)Decide if they will be free-range or caged.
(3)Build whatever structures required before getting the chicks.
(4) And, IMO, most of all, realize raising chickens and selling eggs will give a child an immeasurable experience but most likely will not turn a monetary profit.
(A little like a lemonade stand without the ability to easily quit if sales are not forthcoming.)


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I read everything I could get my hands on for over a month before we got our chicks. 

Look up chicken blogs, start a Pinterest board if chicken stuff and look through this forum. A wealth of knowledge only helps you in the long run! Good luck!


----------



## CircleT (May 4, 2013)

Others may disagree with me, but i would suggest starting with white leghorns if you are looking for egg producers. They are a smaller chicken so they seem to eat less than the other heavy egg layers do so they will be a littler cheaper for her to raise.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

chloe said:


> My 8 year old wants to start raising hens and selling the eggs. Where do we start?


Honestly are you looking into a project for her? Like 4H where she can become very involved with the whole aspect? If so, I would let her look into some breeds. Let her pick her own. Make sure to talk about that eggs are important, so you need a heavy producer, and if you go further, quality is important. Incubating a batch of chicks is an irreplaceable experience as well.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Definetly decide on a breed. 4-H chickens are a good start. If you are selling be sure to Advertise good. Read Lots of Articles and Info. I wish we had read more before getting started. GOOD LUCK! my kids love the chickens especially the chicks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agre with the first responce. Research everyting! From wether you need permits to the breed you want. To help your 8yo be more invovled I suggest joining 4-H . They have great resorces and promote learning by doing. Also you local county extenstion office can answer alot of your quesitons in regards to locality and chickens. Also check to see about fees and permits for selling.


----------

